# Warranty replacement on 2006 Madone 5.9 SL



## Phil_T (Dec 12, 2005)

I just found out today that my 2006 Madone 5.9 SL has a cracked bottom bracket shell:mad2: ....no wonder it has been making so much creaking noise. So I took my frame down to the LBS to show them the crack and they said they would send photos to Trek. I am pretty sure that Trek will replace the frame but since they no longer make the 5.9 SL it appears that the equivalent 2011 frame is the Madone 6.9 SSL. Is this the frame that I should be getting as a replacement?


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Phil_T said:


> I just found out today that my 2006 Madone 5.9 SL has a cracked bottom bracket shell:mad2: ....no wonder it has been making so much creaking noise. So I took my frame down to the LBS to show them the crack and they said they would send photos to Trek. I am pretty sure that Trek will replace the frame but since they no longer make the 5.9 SL it appears that the equivalent 2011 frame is the Madone 6.9 SSL. Is this the frame that I should be getting as a replacement?


Hmm, I don't know how they calculate a replacement. My 2010 4.5 frame was replaced with a 2011 5.9 frame. Seems very generous to me.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

From reports here, Trek seems to go up a knoch as a general rule.


----------

